# arbeitet ihr XHTML komform?



## php-man (11. November 2003)

also mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr XHTML komform arbeitet also alle Tags klein, alle Tags die keinen Endtag haben mit einem / am Ende schreibt (z.B.:<br />), Attributwerte in doppelten Anführungszeichen (z.B.: <a href="www.deinedomain.de">bla</a>

Ich selbst probiere XHTML komform zu arbeiten, die Tags schreib ich schon immer, die Anführungszeichen auch. klein nur die / bei Tags ohne Endtags vergesse ich oft.

mehr zu XHTML dann klick mich


----------



## Devil Noxx (11. November 2003)

ja, ich arbeite jetzt schon seit 6 monaten XHTML konform.
ich find des auch irgendwie logischer....


----------



## GoLLuM (11. November 2003)

ich hab eigentlich gar nix anderes gelernt als die schreibweise die du beschreibst..... 
find das aber auch logischer sowas durchzuziehen.

naja, und bei einigen tags/attributen sogar lebensnotwendig..
was machste zum beispiel wennde bei einem formular folgendes hast:

```
...value=formular schicken...
```
dann steht aufm button doch nur "formular"... der rest wird abgeschnitten. 

diese backslashes bei tags ohne end-tags mach ich nie..... das find cih wirklcih unnötig....

allerdings muss ich dazusagen das ich alles von hand im html-editor von ulli meybohm schreibe (http://www.meybohm.de), und der macht dir den end-tag eh von selbst dahin. is eine unglaubliche erleichterung. so zum beispiel schreibt er mir immer nach dem <table> gleich das </table> dahin 

adios


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. November 2003)

Wenn ich was schreibe was Online kommt, dann ist das XHTML 1.1 konform. Für kurze Beispiel hier im Forum bleibe ich aber bewusst beim guten, alten HTML -  sonst werfe ich evtl mehr Fragen auf als es wert ist...

bye


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. November 2003)

Kurze Antwort: Ja, nur.


----------

